# Original 'Mighty Empires' Rules Re-Released



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

For those of you that remember them - and for those who don't, age is no defence - GW have just published the original rules for 'Mighty Empires'. This is a more comprehensive and in-depth set of game rules then currently published.

You can get it in PDF from here

(_Cheers Vash_ :wink: )


----------

